# Proper chords for Sitting on the Dock of the Bay



## robert87 (Dec 6, 2007)

I seen a few different chords used for this part of the song. Could someone please tell me what are the correct chords to use. 
G ?
I'm sitting on the dock of the Bay
G ?
Watching the tide roll away
G ?
Sitting on the dock of the bay
G E
Wasting time


Thanks


----------



## robert87 (Dec 6, 2007)

I guess no one knows. I would rather not learn a song using the wrong chords. This time I will


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I found these chords on the Ultimate Guitar tab web site. Have you tried that site? its pretty good:

http://ultimate-guitar.com/

Actually, I tried to post the tab, but this software doesn't seem to recognise space bars ie the chords dont line up with the lyrics. Go here to see the chords/lyrics I was trying to post:

http://ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/o/otis_redding/sitting_on_the_dock_of_the_bay_crd.htm


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Bagpipe's reply looks pretty good. The most important thing to remember and the first that most forget is that this song is all major chords. There are no seventh or minor chords anywhere in the song. The story goes that Otis Redding wrote this song using a guitar tuned to open E and just played it with a one finger barre up and down the neck.


----------



## Jampy (Mar 27, 2008)

G B 
Sittin' in the mornin' sun 
C A 
I'll be sittin' when the evenin' comes 
Watchin' the ships roll in 
And I watch 'em roll away again 


CHORUS -----------------------------------------
G E 
Ch:	Sittin' on the dock of the bay 
G E 
Watchin' the tide roll away 
G A 
Sittin' on the dock of the bay 
G E 
Wastin' time 
-----------------------------------------------

I left my home in Georgia 
Headed for the Frisco Bay 
I have nothin' to live for 
Look like nothin's gonna come my way 


CHORUS -----------------------------------------
G E 
Ch:	Sittin' on the dock of the bay 
G E 
Watchin' the tide roll away 
G A 
Sittin' on the dock of the bay 
G E 
Wastin' time 
-----------------------------------------------

B: G D C 
Looks like nothin's gonna change 
G	D C 
Everything still remains the same 
F 
I can't do what ten people tell me to do 
D 
So I guess I'll remain the same 


Sittin' here restin' my bones 
Wish this loneliness would leave me alone 
For 2,000 miles I roam 
Just to make this dock my home 


CHORUS -----------------------------------------
G E 
Ch:	Sittin' on the dock of the bay 
G E 
Watchin' the tide roll away 
G A 
Sittin' on the dock of the bay 
G E 
Wastin' time 

The text may be a little off but that it was I am thinking.
:rockon:


----------

